# Highway puppy *Adopted*



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

This baby now names Camille, was found roaming a very busy highway Thanksgiving morning. She is about 5 months old and is the sweetest thing around, she is doing excellent with her potty training and basic commands (sit, lay, come ext). She will be completly vaccinated and fixed prior to adoptions. If you or anyone you know may be intrested in Miss Cammie please just message me or ask on this thread.

oh and she is a skilled chicken killer just fyi lol


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

...........


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Shes beautiful! I wish i could, but im only aloud 2 dogs where i live. Come on people!! Adopt this beauty!!!


----------



## JessHart (Dec 5, 2011)

Is she DA? The puppy I have right now is so if she's not I maybe interested.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

JessHart said:


> Is she DA? The puppy I have right now is so if she's not I maybe interested.


if your puppy is DA then it wont matter if she is or not would have to seperate them anyways. If it was a typo and meant she isnt , there is always a chance either of these 2 could end up DA so consider that when adopting a 2nd dog. DA typically kicks in age 1-2 years.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

No she is not da but as angel said with this breed that can change, so I would need to be comfortable that her new owners can handle that if it did so arise. If you are seriously considering adoption please message me and we can talk futher


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Name changed back to Bella, she will be ready to go to her new home after Dec 23rd, no apps yet, message me if your interest


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

..............


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Bella has been fixed and is now ready to be adopted


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Bella has been adopted!


----------



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry, i live in the Netherlands. She is adorable.


----------

